# DirecTV Terminating Trio



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Yahoo/Reuters:

*DirecTV Terminating Trio*

_Basically, DirecTV is exercising it's option to terminate the channel with NBC as of December 31st unless a renewal agreement is reached. 12 million of Trio's 20 million subscribers comes from DirecTV_

SHORT ARTICLE HERE


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

This is the same situation as Dish vs. Viacom. This would kill Trio. They'll have to cave. I don't think Trio will be pulled.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I enjoy Trio. I find it to be one of the better channels on D*. Probably because I'm 39 and they seem to have programming suited to someone my age.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

TerryC said:


> This is the same situation as Dish vs. Viacom. This would kill Trio. They'll have to cave. I don't think Trio will be pulled.


No, It is not the same situation at all! DirecTV and NBC have already come to terms & signed a long term agreement for carriage of the NBC networks (which Trio is part of).

The agreement which was signed in July allowed DirecTV to drop under performing channels if they see fit. Trio has been a under performer for quite a while and DirecTV does not want to pay for a channel which very few watch.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

Didn't this happen a couple years ago too? I remember Trio running a message encouraging DirecTV subscribers to call and request the channel not be dropped. 

Anyway, I wouldn't be as upset now as I would have then if Trio were dropped. I do enjoy the Brillian But Cancelled programming, and even the Flops, but it is mostly the same shows again and again, so I won't miss it.


----------



## van_gogh (Apr 9, 2004)

Ironically, the network that brings us Brilliant But Cancelled may face the same fate. :lol:


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

I won't miss Trio but I hope whatever uses the bandwidth is worth it. I would rather have Trio than a shopping network.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

boba said:


> I won't miss Trio but I hope whatever uses the bandwidth is worth it. I would rather have Trio than a shopping network.


It will be hsn2


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Please DirecTV, please add International Channel, Classic Arts Showcase, or the Anime Network.


----------



## AnimeFan (Aug 4, 2004)

I would like The Anime Network or The International Channel


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

i wouldnt miss trio hardly at all. i think ive watched it less than 2hrs since ive had directv. i hope that directv doesnt add another shopping channel. shewww if it aint shopping its sports, we have enough of both in my opinion. what i would like to see is upn, wb, or some of the channels listed like the anime channel or something besides shopping, anything but shopping!


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

Too bad it isn't:

Comedy Central (the lowest common denominator - fart joke channel)
Fine Living (the - lets admire some millionaires channel)
E! (the all gossip network)
MTV (the - lets watch spoiled rich teens act brainless channel)
American Movie Classics (the all reruns of dead people channel)
Turner Classic Movies (the even more reruns of dead people channel)
Fox News (the all Conservative propaganda all the time channel)

or any of the shopping channels.

Trio actually provided ENTERTAINMENT and UNIQUE programming, it was one of my most watched channels - especially during "Brilliant But Cancelled" and "The Flops".


----------



## Stevo (Sep 13, 2004)

That would be an easy survey to give... 

"Hello, would you like MTV, Comedy Central and E! or would you like CSPAN3, The Free Speech Network and EuroNews!?"


----------



## Combow (Aug 8, 2004)

i don't watch Trio no way. it's not gonna be a big loss.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

We'll see whether Trio gets dropped.

DirecTV needs to add Style Network, because it is well-established, carried on many cable systems' fiber-optics-level analog channel lineup, and has been available for some time on Dish Network.

As for other channels, it's quite a list. But if we see Trio get dropped soon -- figure on Style Network coming to DirecTV.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Guesst925XTU said:


> Too bad it isn't:
> 
> Comedy Central (the lowest common denominator - fart joke channel)
> Fine Living (the - lets admire some millionaires channel)
> ...


I would rather keep Fox News then CNN (Communist News Network) It is nice to have fair and balanced reporting rather then something slanted as far left as anyone can be. Whiel the channel may be slanted toward the right (only news channel outh there to present that view), they at least present both sides of the issures and allow me to make my own decisions.

While we are add it, We can toss in TBN, PAX, TCC, WHT, ESPN HD (until they broadcast 85% + of their schedule in HD, they are worthless), Fuse, MTV2, HSN, QVC, AS, MSNBC, CNBC, NWI, and a few dozen others.

I also would not mind seeing them do away with West Coast Feeds of channels such as Disney, Nick, HBO, Showtime, Starz, Encore, Etc.. I have always felt liek this was a waste of needed channel space.

The only thing I do not like about AMC is the fact they have added commercials to the programming. TCM is a wonderful channel because it shows classic movies which the younger generation should be exposed to rather then crap which is produced today.

Could care less if they get rid of E or Fine Living but the wife enjoys them from time to time..


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

howard stern said:


> It will be hsn2


The downside is DirecTV carries these shopping channels becuase they are paid by the channel to do so. DirecTV gets a small cut off every sale that is result of a direcTV customer watching that channel.

Same is true for many church chaanels as well. DirecTV gets a small portion of the donations that are brought in by their viewers.

DirecTV will not do away with these type of channels as long as continues to be a revenue stream for them..


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

Stevo said:


> That would be an easy survey to give...
> 
> "Hello, would you like MTV, Comedy Central and E!


There's nothing worth watching on any of those channels, so of course it would be an easy survey!

At least a channel like EuroNews will give NEWS without the extremely Conservative slant of CNN & FauxNews.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Guesst925XTU said:


> There's nothing worth watching on any of those channels, so of course it would be an easy survey!
> 
> At least a channel like EuroNews will give NEWS without the extremely Conservative slant of CNN & FauxNews.


CNN CONSERVATIVE  :lol: :rolling: :icon_lame


----------



## digitalbroadcast (Sep 12, 2004)

This is way off topic, but... given that ALL the media EXCEPT Fox News is a liberal organization... Washington Times, New York Times, LA Times, ABC News, CBS News (Rather), NBC (Brokaw), CNN, etc, etc... Why is it that when there's just ONE that is either down the middle or has a traditionalist point of view, it would get so much ****. They're just mad that Fox News programs KILL any other programs when it comes to ratings, and the liberal sources have been losing subscribers/ratings. I'd much rather watch Fox News over CNN or MSNBC or others because the others are so damn boring and slow. Fox seems to always have interesting guests, different points of view, younger anchors who aren't 80 year old talking mummies.... I was at work and CNN was on and this old bag was achoring this one show, I about died of boredom. Just my $0.02.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

juan ellitinez said:


> CNN CONSERVATIVE  :lol: :rolling: :icon_lame


It all depends how far left you are! Someone who aligns themselves with the Green or Libertarian Party might think that way.

There are some out there (members of the John Birch Society for one) who would call Fox News Liberal.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

digitalbroadcast said:


> This is way off topic, but... given that ALL the media EXCEPT Fox News is a liberal organization... Washington Times, New York Times, LA Times, ABC News, CBS News (Rather), NBC (Brokaw), CNN, etc, etc... Why is it that when there's just ONE that is either down the middle or has a traditionalist point of view, it would get so much ****. They're just mad that Fox News programs KILL any other programs when it comes to ratings, and the liberal sources have been losing subscribers/ratings. I'd much rather watch Fox News over CNN or MSNBC or others because the others are so damn boring and slow. Fox seems to always have interesting guests, different points of view, younger anchors who aren't 80 year old talking mummies.... I was at work and CNN was on and this old bag was achoring this one show, I about died of boredom. Just my $0.02.


There was a time out there where CNN was quite conservative. How many out rememebr the "CBS RATHER Biast" bumperstickers Ted Turner was giving away and his attempting to buy CBS in effort just to sake Mr. Rather (CBS took a poison pill and sold itself to Laurence Tish & the Loew's Corporation).

Ted's conservative ways went in the toliet after he hooked up with Hanoi Jane and by the time he regained some of his senses it was to late to do anything about it..


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

digitalbroadcast said:


> given that ALL the media EXCEPT Fox News is a liberal organization... Washington Times, New York Times, LA Times, ABC News, CBS News (Rather), NBC (Brokaw), CNN, etc, etc... Why is it that when there's just ONE that is either down the middle or has a traditionalist point of view,.


Fox News is not "middle" and CNN/ABC/NBC are FAR from "liberal".

Does this quote by Bill O'Reilley sound "fair and balanced"?

"Once the war begins we expect every American to support our military and if they can't do that they can shut up."

If CNN is so "liberal" how come they didn't say "Once the war begins we expect every American who does not support this war to protest across the country."

FoxNews, CNN, ABC/CBS/NBC are all corporate controlled mouthpieces for the Bush administration and Republican party.

The CBC, NWI, BBC, DeutscheWelle and ITV are "fair and balanced".

I don't see a single television network on DirecTV or DISH that even leans to the left, yet alone one that is "liberal".


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I have no problem with Bill O'Reilley's comments. Anytime we send our fighting men and women in to combat we need to behind them 100%. I have family and friends who are protecting this countries interest and I think that is fair personal comment and while he may be more conservative then Dan Rather and Tom Brokaw are, he has a right to his opinion.

How can NWI be considered fair? NWI is owned by a media group led by Al Gore. 

As for the sources of news you mention, I get CBC where I am at and I do not consider their news to be fair at all. 

Fox News is not in the middle by any means. They are slanted to the right and it is the only major TV news source that is slanted towards the right. In today's world it is nice change to have someone who is slanted toward my way of thinking. 
Everyone else (CNN, CNBC, MSNBC, NBC, ABC, CBS, etc..) are slanted toward the left. they may not be as far left as your way of thinking but regardless they are slanted more left then middle (accoding to mainstream america). Surveys conducted over the years have proven this.

The nice thing about our country is we have the right to our own opinion and we do not have to agree with you. In a business sense, Fox News is the #1 cable news source and it makes no sense for D* to dump something that is so popular. DirecTv does see a need to dump Trio which is not performing well in the ratings at all.


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> How can NWI be considered fair? NWI is owned by a media group led by Al Gore.


Simple:

Along with the other more balanced newscasts NWI carries newscasts produced by Rupert Murdoch's companies, Murdoch is the very definition of "far-right Conservative".


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Guesst925XTU said:


> American Movie Classics (the all reruns of dead people channel)
> Turner Classic Movies (the even more reruns of dead people channel)


I'm surprised that you didn't include "Fox Movie Channel". They also show "reruns of dead people".

Turner Classic Movies, as a matter of policy, also shows the movies in their original aspect ratio, a concept that the premium movie channels fail to grasp.

Also, you will find that some of the newer movies have their roots in older movies. _Gone With The Wind_, _To Kill A Mockingbird_, _Twelve Angry Men_, _Psycho_, _King Kong_, _It's A Wonderful Life_, _Rear Window_, and _Sparticus_ would be considered significant films by many people, but, in your view, they don't count because they are "reruns of dead people".

Oh, wait, I must like these films because I'm a "old geezer"... who turned 35 last September.

I must have a limited variety of films in my collection... only over 700 titles at last count ranging from _The 39 Steps_ to _Shrek 2_.

You gotta come up with some better reasons for disliking those two channels besides "dead people reruns". I can think of one. AMC (formerly known as American Movie Classics, and which I like to refer to is Another Movie Channel) used to be commercial free, then had commercials in between movies. That was OK. But, about 2-3 years ago, they started breaking up the movies with commercials, and they started showing less movies that were "classics".


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

fluffybear said:


> How can NWI be considered fair? NWI is owned by a media group led by Al Gore.


It was my impression that AlGore and company have not made any major changes just yet, and that they were going to aim the programming towards the 20 year olds. (See stories from SF Gate here and Here)


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> It was my impression that AlGore and company have not made any major changes just yet, and that they were going to aim the programming towards the 20 year olds. (See stories from SF Gate here and Here)


Since I have only watched NWI on rare occasions oevr the last 10 years I have had DirecTV, I will reserve my comments on any changes to someone who has seen it more.

It also makes logical programming sense to target 20 year olds as most of them have yet to form opinions and are easily influenced. The left by trageting them is hoping to brainwash future generations in to thinking the way of the left.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Guesst925XTU said:


> Simple:
> 
> Along with the other more balanced newscasts NWI carries newscasts produced by Rupert Murdoch's companies, Murdoch is the very definition of "far-right Conservative".


I guess it all depends on how you want to look at someone. Murdoch by all accounts is not as far right as many others out there nor as far right as I would like to see his channels.

Please tell me what shows NWI carries are produced by Murdochs companies as I would like to see sometime what you consider as FAR RIGHT..


----------



## ddobson (Nov 25, 2003)

I personally think they just need room for more 24 hour a day infomercials....

Check out TV Guide Channel Lately. It's now full screen ads and tells you to "press your guide button" for detailed program information.....

As I browsed through the channel lineup the other night I realized how many shopping channels we had... 

I remember when D* was good and I would never think of going back to cable. Now if my cable company had a TiVo based DVR with dual tuner I'd go back in a heartbeat for all the channels D* won't add....

Oh well, nothing is perfect but every day cable and DISH look better and better...


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

Guesst925XTU said:


> Simple:
> 
> Along with the other more balanced newscasts NWI carries newscasts produced by Rupert Murdoch's companies, Murdoch is the very definition of "far-right Conservative".


NWI doesn't carry any NewsCorp-produced (i.e., Murdoch-owned) programming. All their programming comes from either the CBC directly or from overseas affiliates (DW in Germany, NHK in Japan, neither of which are owned by Murdoch, and ITV in the UK which is a direct competitor to Murdoch's SkyNews in the UK)


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

mhking said:


> NWI doesn't carry any NewsCorp-produced (i.e., Murdoch-owned) programming.


What about CCTV News which is carried on NWI?


----------



## stone phillips (Jul 1, 2004)

trio rocks, dtv needs to get rid of g4techtv, that channel is junk since comcast bought techtv
dump g4techtv not trio


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

Guesst925XTU said:


> What about CCTV News which is carried on NWI?


CCTV News hasn't been carried on NWI for awhile now.

And in any event, Fox only distributes CCTV in the states -- the channel (CCTV4) is owned and operated by the Chinese government, not Newscorp.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

stone phillips said:


> trio rocks, dtv needs to get rid of g4techtv, that channel is junk since comcast bought techtv
> dump g4techtv not trio


i totally agree. i once was techtv's greatest fan but since comcast bought it, its now f.u.b.a.r. i cant hardly stand to watch "the screensavers" anymore.

i think we have too many shopping channels. probably some i dont even know about. i would like to see direc add upn, wb, more of the multimax channels, hbo channels, mtv/vh1 channels.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

fluffybear said:


> I
> 
> How can NWI be considered fair? NWI is owned by a media group led by Al Gore.


have you seen the channel?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Geronimo said:


> have you seen the channel?


I have seen it on a couple of occasions! It surely is not something I watch on a regular basis.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Where is it available at this time?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

News World International (NWI) has been available to DirecTV customers for as long as I remember (and I have been with DirecTv for over 10 years). 

I guess this is one of the channels Dish does not carry...


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> You gotta come up with some better reasons for disliking those two channels besides "dead people reruns". I can think of one. AMC (formerly known as American Movie Classics, and which I like to refer to is Another Movie Channel) used to be commercial free, then had commercials in between movies. That was OK. But, about 2-3 years ago, they started breaking up the movies with commercials, and they started showing less movies that were "classics".


The commercials on AMC wouldn't be so bad if they didn't also edit the movies to run in the time allotted. Why don't they just schedule more time for the movies instead of editing them?

I much prefer AMC and FMC, especially when they show movies in widescreen. I wish the premium channels would do the same.


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

Looks like it's official. Trio is getting the boot. I just got my DirecTV statement & it said that Trio is no longer available after December 31st. Does not say what will be replacing it, though. Fox Sports Net Chicago on channel 639 is also getting the boot.



ddobson said:


> Check out TV Guide Channel Lately. It's now full screen ads and tells you to "press your guide button" for detailed program information.....


In my opinion, that's the channel they should drop. It's a big waste of bandwith in my opinion.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

At least they realized that having the scrolling guide at the bottom of the screen was useless.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Guesst925XTU said:


> Fox News is not "middle" and CNN/ABC/NBC are FAR from "liberal".
> 
> Does this quote by Bill O'Reilley sound "fair and balanced"?
> 
> ...


Dude you lost the election! Get over it!!! If you clowns paid attention to history you would know that no Republican has ever won without Ohio and NO DEMOCRAT HAS EVER WON WITHOUT CARRYING AT LEAST 2 SOUTHERN STATES!!!!! If you liberal idiots paid attention to your own damn history you probably would have won. Here's a hint for ya Jacka*s (Bill Clinton was from Arkansas!). As long as the Democratic party continues to pander to the hardcore left wing and not the more moderate middle liberals then YOU WILL LOSE!!!! (MICHAEL MOORE IS NOT THE ANSWER IN ORDER TO WIN: WHICH IS WHAT COUNTS) GET A CLUE! AND GET MORE SOUTHERN FRIENDLY B/C JACK - "YOU DO DEPEND ON US TO CARRY YOU! WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT! HISTORY PROVES THIS TIME AND TIME AGAIN!" :soapbox:


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

ocnier said:


> Dude you lost the election! Get over it!!! If you clowns paid attention to history you would know that no Republican has ever won without Ohio and NO DEMOCRAT HAS EVER WON WITHOUT CARRYING AT LEAST 2 SOUTHERN STATES!!!!! If you liberal idiots paid attention to your own damn history you probably would have won. Here's a hint for ya Jacka*s (Bill Clinton was from Arkansas!). As long as the Democratic party continues to pander to the hardcore left wing and not the more moderate middle liberals then YOU WILL LOSE!!!! (MICHAEL MOORE IS NOT THE ANSWER IN ORDER TO WIN: WHICH IS WHAT COUNTS) GET A CLUE! AND GET MORE SOUTHERN FRIENDLY B/C JACK - "YOU DO DEPEND ON US TO CARRY YOU! WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT! HISTORY PROVES THIS TIME AND TIME AGAIN!" :soapbox:


Agreed. I like the story about the guy in Ohio who is single handedly fighting for a recount. He is suprised that Kerry isn't supporting his effort. Maybe that's a hint. 

(Is it any surprise that ocnier and myself are both from Texas?)


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

_Folks, political discussions belong in the Potpourri forum. Thank you.-*Holtz*_


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> _Folks, political discussions belong in the Potpourri forum. Thank you.-*Holtz*_


Lol! I just noticed what this thread was actually about. Interesting path it took.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

> Oh well, nothing is perfect but every day cable and DISH look better and better...


The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence, yes, but that is because someone has been spreading a lot of manure.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

ocnier said:


> Dude you lost the election! Get over it!!! If you clowns paid attention to history you would know that no Republican has ever won without Ohio and NO DEMOCRAT HAS EVER WON WITHOUT CARRYING AT LEAST 2 SOUTHERN STATES!!!!! If you liberal idiots paid attention to your own damn history you probably would have won. Here's a hint for ya Jacka*s (Bill Clinton was from Arkansas!). As long as the Democratic party continues to pander to the hardcore left wing and not the more moderate middle liberals then YOU WILL LOSE!!!! (MICHAEL MOORE IS NOT THE ANSWER IN ORDER TO WIN: WHICH IS WHAT COUNTS) GET A CLUE! AND GET MORE SOUTHERN FRIENDLY B/C JACK - "YOU DO DEPEND ON US TO CARRY YOU! WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT! HISTORY PROVES THIS TIME AND TIME AGAIN!" :soapbox:


Could you possibly be more offensive? What a dispicable display of hubris and vitriol you've made, I'm sure you make the Republican party proud.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> _Folks, political discussions belong in the Potpourri forum. Thank you.-*Holtz*_


While not only being in the wrong forum, doesn't his post also violate the rules of decorum in several ways?


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

ocnier said:


> Dude you lost the election! Get over it!!! If you clowns paid attention to history you would know that no Republican has ever won without Ohio and NO DEMOCRAT HAS EVER WON WITHOUT CARRYING AT LEAST 2 SOUTHERN STATES!!!!! If you liberal idiots paid attention to your own damn history you probably would have won. Here's a hint for ya Jacka*s (Bill Clinton was from Arkansas!). As long as the Democratic party continues to pander to the hardcore left wing and not the more moderate middle liberals then YOU WILL LOSE!!!! (MICHAEL MOORE IS NOT THE ANSWER IN ORDER TO WIN: WHICH IS WHAT COUNTS) GET A CLUE! AND GET MORE SOUTHERN FRIENDLY B/C JACK - "YOU DO DEPEND ON US TO CARRY YOU! WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT! HISTORY PROVES THIS TIME AND TIME AGAIN!" :soapbox:


 I can't understand how conservatives are stereotyped as bitter and mean spirited.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Look folks it was just a history lesson, the facts remain the same. If you look back at all elections since 1930 you will see what i'm talking about. It doesn't matter how you feel about me, the republican party, democratic party, etc.., the facts speak for themselves. The moral - if either party forgets it's own history then it is doomed to fail. 
PS sorry mark, i'll move all posts to this matter to potporri section from now (my bad...). Please move all posts to "movement of history lesson cocerning election" under potporri


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

The part about "you liberal idiots" was just a history lesson? And calling someone a jackass? What's with the all caps? You weren't shouting? 

Aren't conservatives supposed to be sticklers for personal responsibility? Where is that in your last post?


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Point taken, now can we all please post to the potporri section (that way thread doesn't get hijacked any further). Thanks


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

ocnier said:


> Point taken


 Apparantly not...


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

_The moderator has spoken. This thread is closed. - *Holtz*_


----------

